# Hey everybody



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

I feel like I don't post very often anymore, so I just wanted to pop in and say, "I'm drunk and sitting with two smokin hot girls at the bar". Don't know why I'm on here actually. I need to get them home. My home. Hahaha. Later.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Tommygunz said:


> I feel like I don't post very often anymore, so I just wanted to pop in and say, "I'm drunk and sitting with two smokin hot girls at the bar". Don't know why I'm on here actually. I need to get them home. My home. Hahaha. Later.


Lol did we just get drunk dialed??







Glad to hear that you are having a good time.


----------



## seanneedshelp (Nov 9, 2009)

Tommygunz said:


> I feel like I don't post very often anymore, so I just wanted to pop in and say, "I'm drunk and sitting with two smokin hot girls at the bar". Don't know why I'm on here actually. I need to get them home. My home. Hahaha. Later.


I guess I'll be the one who has to say it.... as much as I like how you support every sufferer on the forums and how you've helped me through a tough time, I feel like you should know that everyone knows you're full of shit with comments like these....


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

seanneedshelp said:


> I guess I'll be the one who has to say it.... as much as I like how you support every sufferer on the forums and how you've helped me through a tough time, I feel like you should know that everyone knows you're full of shit with comments like these....


lol, not really. Wheres the hostility comin from man? Anyway, wasn't full of shit, but the night didn't end up at my place like I planned. Kayla (one of the girls) got too drunk and ended up pukin in the bar and got kicked out so they took off. I'm curious as to why you felt it was necessary to call me full of shit though. Guess it was my bad for drunk posting.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

well I thought it was funny


----------

